# Wire in barrel springs / shosone



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

So I was up at shosone and barrel this weekend, and I thought I would let you know that at 2500 there was a rather long, ie like 100 feet, of heavy gauge coated wire in a pour over between barrel springs rapid and the big hole just above the power plant. It is in a really mellow place kind of river right, could be hard to see with higher flows. I tried to get it out but seemed pretty stuck, and I was solo at this point on the river. I would be more concerned with it coming lose and lodging in shosone were there would be more beginners. :!: :!


----------



## Savage Snow (Jun 21, 2004)

*Barrel Springs Hazard Still Exists*

As of June 18, 2004 the wire you mention is still there.

The flow was about 2000 cfs and I saw what seemed to be a power line reaching towards the middle of the river from a boulder it is snagged on river right, below the main Barrel Springs rapid.

It appears to be looped, possibly creating a lasso for catching things that don't want to be caught.

I spotted it while scouting the rapid and I did not know about it in advance. It was easy to see from the bike path at 2000 cfs but I imagine people who boat there frequently don't scout as closely as I did. This was my first time down.
-Dan
http://www.savagesnow.com/whitewater_kayaking/1_learning_to_kayak_photos.html


----------

